# bull in a suppermarket it funny!!!



## GunnasGal (May 2, 2009)

came across this vid on youtube today its soooo funny you have to watch it
the man that legs it is the farmer u'll be laughing so much we were lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BwSBSHjTUk


----------

